# Ghost Treeless Saddles



## freia

I have had my Firenze for 10 days now.
I agree with everything in your review.
I will definitely not be sending mine back.

The only thing i would add to your review is that these saddles are extremely versatile in their ability to be tweaked and fitted. You can riase the pommel, thereby shifting your weight further back in the saddle, you can access the inside of the panels easily to place shims anywhere you need to balance the saddle or adjust for an asymmetrical horse, etc. You can also shim the pad. You can move the seat forward or back on the panels. If you understand a little about how a horse moves and how a saddle should be balanced, and you're willing to experiment a little, you have an incredible amount of options for making everything fit just right.

I jumped in mine - just 2', but i can't imagine doing that with any other treeless saddle.


----------



## BeepJeeper

I actually love them as well.


----------



## greentree

Are you in the US? 

What distributor did you use?

Thanks for the review!


----------



## karliejaye

Very interesting, thanks for the thorough reviews. There is a local gal who just became a distributor and I have been curious.


----------



## gottatrot

I'm in the U.S., in Oregon. The distributor I used was Badlands Equine. The representative Marlene Moss is excellent to work with. She has just begun offering wider panels for better pressure distribution for endurance riding, I'm going to get some to try out. 

Home

I've now been riding in my saddles several months. The horses are happy with them and they're very comfortable for me too.


----------



## evilamc

I wanted to trial a ghost so bad but I weigh 165  I didn't want to push the limits. I instead bought the amish made EZ-Fit treeless...pretty similar in design.


----------



## greentree

I am all about pushing the limits, lol! I weigh 160, but have ridden in a treeless for 20 years, on many different types of horses, for many miles, and never seemed to have a problem!

I will check them out, thanks!


----------



## evilamc

Check out the ez-fits too! I'm loving mine, bought it used and just ordered a new one. I don't like pushing limits lol!!

My one question with the ghosts though, after you've been riding in it a few months does it still look like its sitting a foot off the horses back? In all the pictures they looked like they were sitting SO far off the back and the back of them in general just looked so thickly padded?


----------



## DancingArabian

I have a Ghost dressage saddle. I weigh over the 170 pound "limit" and my horse has never had a problem. The longest ride I've done in the saddle was 6 hours, w/t/c/ on trails. It's very comfy and my horse loves it.


----------



## gottatrot

evilamc said:


> My one question with the ghosts though, after you've been riding in it a few months does it still look like its sitting a foot off the horses back? In all the pictures they looked like they were sitting SO far off the back and the back of them in general just looked so thickly padded?


They really don't sit far off the back at all. The benefit of them for a lighter weight rider (125 lbs here) is that the panels keep the spinal clearance for me without using a treeless pad. My horses have round backs without spines that stick up, so with the panels there is no worry about clearance. I find the height I am off my horse's back is slightly less than with a treed english saddle. The Ghosts feel a lot less bulky to me than the Freeform. I'm guessing more people have to add padding in the form of treeless pads rather than think there is too much.


----------



## karliejaye

gottatrot said:


> I'm in the U.S., in Oregon. The distributor I used was Badlands Equine. The representative Marlene Moss is excellent to work with. She has just begun offering wider panels for better pressure distribution for endurance riding, I'm going to get some to try out.
> 
> Home
> 
> I've now been riding in my saddles several months. The horses are happy with them and they're very comfortable for me too.




Too funny, that is who I know and have been seeing advertisements for. What a small world!


----------



## QHDragon

Is there really a weight limit on the Ghost saddles? I am debating trying treeless again with my horse, but I also need something that looks like a traditional saddle as I show very competitively in dressage.


----------



## gottatrot

The Ghost dealer said 170 lbs was the recommended limit. I'm sure there are exceptions. For instance, if you are close to that weight but have a horse with a short, strongly muscled back, are a good rider and balanced, you may not have any issues. Especially if you use a good pad that helps spread out the pressure. I personally have had more issues with treed saddles and sore backs. But I have a friend who is definitely over that weight and rode in a treeless saddle without a specialty pad and ended up with a horse with a sore back. Some of the Barefoot pad inserts in particular are made for heavier riders with a denser foam.


----------

